# Fantom CXX thoughts/reviews?



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

Very tempting all rounder. Only a couple of reservations, looks like position might not be that upright compared to other gravel grinder/commuter bikes. Sizing, my current 52cm road bike which is pretty comfortable has more stand over clearance and less TT length than the 50cm cxx. As long as the boys can clear the top tube is all I ask. But measurements seems close, 30 1/4" inseam without shoes. 

My current road bike is great. But want something that can fit wider tires and carry a load. Trying out a more upright position sounds interesting too.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

As far as the position the bike does have a short head tube but the long fork is going to compensate for that. I wish there was a standard measurement for stack so you could determine how much saddle-to-bar drop a frame is going to have. I personally don't give a darn about standover clearance since it's a very poor way to size a bike IMO. The measurements I care about are ETT and head tube length. Another option is the Mercier Aquila and Corvus lines although those frames aren't going to win any beauty contests (I just got an Aquila AL.)


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info about the long fork.

Standover isn't the only thing that matters but it matters. I'd hate dismounting and mounting a bike I couldn't at least straddle with my feet flat on the ground.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

chickenfried said:


> I'd hate dismounting and mounting a bike I couldn't at least straddle with my feet flat on the ground.


Standover height is popular because it's quick and easy to do. But it tells you nothing about how comfortable you'll be when you're actually riding the bike. Just lean the bike over and leave one foot on a pedal and you're not going hit the top tube with your "soft goods."


----------



## petraa (Apr 13, 2012)

I got one of these Fantom CXX bikes a year ago. The frame is basically a Surly Crosscheck. Mine is the tiny 42cm one. I did have it built with the Apex setup it comes with and rode it for a while that way. Recently, the setup was changed to a Shimano STI triple with triple trekking cranks. I run Performance Gotham tires on it. I use it for commuting all over town and short road rides.

Recently took mine on a road trip to a mountainous national forest area. Did a 20 mile ride that had surfaces ranging from great pavement to terrible pavement to gravel roads. Big climb and big descent. The bike was excellent.


----------



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

I realize I am bringing up a dead thread here but how is the quality of the steel on this frame? It looks pretty decent to me but the generic Reynolds chromoly description from bikes direct doesn't mean a whole lot to me. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Ordered one for the wife that will be here tomorrow. Got the CXX specifically with the plans to retrofit S and S couplers for travel a bit down the road. I will try to give an update in a few weeks.


----------

